# UK Visa Financial Requirements...



## Adamsleigh (Aug 13, 2012)

Hello everyone!

I wanted to see if you could help me out with some of the UK financial requirements, I have a couple of questions. However, first of all, a bit of background. I'm British and live in the US with my American wife of 3 years. I have my permanent green card etc., but now we have decided to move to the UK and are starting the UK settlement visa process. For the financial requirement part, I am planning on using the option of having a job here in the US (having earned over the minimum of 18,600 for the past 2+ years) and then having a job offer in place when I get to the UK.

My first question is about the contact details I have to put on the application form for my current US job: does anyone know if they will contact my current employer? The reason I ask is that he doesn't know I plan to leave the position and obviously a call out of the blue from UK immigration may have him asking questions and I want to be able to keep my job as long as possible before I move.

My second question is regarding the position that I have lined up for when I return...It meets the requirements of being over the 18,600 and due to start within 3 months of me arriving in the UK. My friend is a self-employed trader and has offered me a position as his assistant, now I expect some sort of verification to take place and he is ready to be contacted, but as he is self-employed we wanted to know if anyone could advise on what sort of information he'll need to provide? We both want for him to be prepared and to be able to provide the necessary information as not to slow down my wife's visa.

On a final note, I know I missed the cutoff for the new financial requirements by a month, but they are especially frustrating - it feels like this has become my visa to get back into my own country, rather than my wife's!

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## HW2009 (Aug 13, 2012)

Adamsleigh said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I wanted to see if you could help me out with some of the UK financial requirements, I have a couple of questions. However, first of all, a bit of background. I'm British and live in the US with my American wife of 3 years. I have my permanent green card etc., but now we have decided to move to the UK and are starting the UK settlement visa process. For the financial requirement part, I am planning on using the option of having a job here in the US (having earned over the minimum of 18,600 for the past 2+ years) and then having a job offer in place when I get to the UK.
> 
> ...


My husband and I are in a similar situation. I am American, he is British with a permanent resident card for the USA. However we are wanting to move back to the UK. I was just curious if you are finding that the documentation you are gathering for your wife's Visa is the same to what you had to gather for your green card? Also if it wouldn't be to much trouble could you share the list of documentation you are planning on submitting. We secured a lawyer when getting my husbands resident card, but are hoping to get my Visa without having to pay for a lawyer. May I ask how you are going about this. Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Adamsleigh said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I wanted to see if you could help me out with some of the UK financial requirements, I have a couple of questions. However, first of all, a bit of background. I'm British and live in the US with my American wife of 3 years. I have my permanent green card etc., but now we have decided to move to the UK and are starting the UK settlement visa process. For the financial requirement part, I am planning on using the option of having a job here in the US (having earned over the minimum of 18,600 for the past 2+ years) and then having a job offer in place when I get to the UK.
> 
> My first question is about the contact details I have to put on the application form for my current US job: does anyone know if they will contact my current employer? The reason I ask is that he doesn't know I plan to leave the position and obviously a call out of the blue from UK immigration may have him asking questions and I want to be able to keep my job as long as possible before I move.


They do reserve the right to contact anyone you mention in your application for verification, but would only do so out of necessity. So I would put the possibility as unlikely, but can't rule it out altogether.



> My second question is regarding the position that I have lined up for when I return...It meets the requirements of being over the 18,600 and due to start within 3 months of me arriving in the UK. My friend is a self-employed trader and has offered me a position as his assistant, now I expect some sort of verification to take place and he is ready to be contacted, but as he is self-employed we wanted to know if anyone could advise on what sort of information he'll need to provide? We both want for him to be prepared and to be able to provide the necessary information as not to slow down my wife's visa.


The best form of proof is a letter from your friend, on his company stationery, formally offering you a job, quoting the salary offered. 
This is what the staff guidance says:
_For a job offer in the UK (applicant’s partner returning to work in the UK):
Letter from the employer confirming the job offer and salary or enclosing a signed contract of employment, to commence within 3 months of the applicant’s partner’s return to the UK._



> On a final note, I know I missed the cutoff for the new financial requirements by a month, but they are especially frustrating - it feels like this has become my visa to get back into my own country, rather than my wife's!


At least the new rules have provided you with a means of enabling your wife to join you in UK through your confirmed job offer.


----------



## Adamsleigh (Aug 13, 2012)

No problem. It is very similar and not nearly as much as my original visa (I entered the US on a fiance visa where I had to basically prove the validity of a long distance relationship). 

From what I understand, they are looking for proof that you have met and the relationship is genuine. Therefore, in addition to our wedding certificate which is compulsory, I'm sending in flight confirmations where we are shown to be traveling together, our joint lease, some utility bills, our joint bank account details and maybe some photos at sporting events along with the ticket stub.

Generally speaking, I think the same evidence that you used to lift the conditions on your husband's green card would work (just more up-to-date). If US immigration deemed it proof enough of your continued relationship, I think the UK should as well. To that point, I'm also sending them a photocopy of my green card, as I don't think it can hurt to show them that we've already passed this test once before.

Let me know if you have any other questions, I'm happy to let you know how we're dealing with this  As per my original question, I'm just hoping I can get the financial side and what we need to provide sorted out...


----------



## Adamsleigh (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi Joppa,

Great - thanks for your input for this!! I'll get the offer ready from my friend and can be prepared to field any questions from my current boss if immigration come a calling.

You're right - at least there is a way to still get my wife over 

Thanks again!


----------



## HW2009 (Aug 13, 2012)

Adamsleigh said:


> No problem. It is very similar and not nearly as much as my original visa (I entered the US on a fiance visa where I had to basically prove the validity of a long distance relationship).
> 
> From what I understand, they are looking for proof that you have met and the relationship is genuine. Therefore, in addition to our wedding certificate which is compulsory, I'm sending in flight confirmations where we are shown to be traveling together, our joint lease, some utility bills, our joint bank account details and maybe some photos at sporting events along with the ticket stub.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your help and best wishes to you and your wife, I hope you can getting everything sorted. I may be asking you a few more questions as I start to gather documentation if that is alright. Thank you again and have a fabulous day.


----------



## christopherpdavey (Mar 27, 2013)

*Further question*

My situation is very similar to Adamsleigh, at the start of this thread. I am a UK citizen, having previously (2011-2012) living and working in the US (Green card holder) and am now in the process of returning to the UK with my US spouse. I had salaried employment I am relying from the US as part of the application, but have not yet found work in the UK. 

Since it was easier to find work in the UK by actually being here, has the time started ticking on my "3 month" limit in which to find work to meet the 18,600 requirement? Is there any flexibility with the 3 month limited within which to find work. 

And, yes, it does feel like I am needing to get approved to enter my own country with my family!

Thanks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

christopherpdavey said:


> My situation is very similar to Adamsleigh, at the start of this thread. I am a UK citizen, having previously (2011-2012) living and working in the US (Green card holder) and am now in the process of returning to the UK with my US spouse. I had salaried employment I am relying from the US as part of the application, but have not yet found work in the UK.
> 
> Since it was easier to find work in the UK by actually being here, has the time started ticking on my "3 month" limit in which to find work to meet the 18,600 requirement? Is there any flexibility with the 3 month limited within which to find work.
> 
> And, yes, it does feel like I am needing to get approved to enter my own country with my family!


No there isn't. If you can't find a work starting within 3 months of returning, you have to start working on a job which you eventually find that pays at least the required minimum for 6 months, with each monthly pay being at or above £1550 gross, and only then your spouse can apply to come here. Or savings of £62,500.


----------



## christopherpdavey (Mar 27, 2013)

Joppa said:


> No there isn't. If you can't find a work starting within 3 months of returning, you have to start working on a job which you eventually find that pays at least the required minimum for 6 months, with each monthly pay being at or above £1550 gross, and only then your spouse can apply to come here. Or savings of £62,500.


So a job that paid say 17,000, found within those three months, would work if the difference was made up with savings? IS the "1550 gross" a yearly or monthly amount (I do not recall finding that figure in the FM rules)?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

£1550 monthly pre-tax pay.

If you found a job at £17000 per anum, you'd need to have £20 000 in cash in the bank for 6 months (with bank statements to support this) before you could apply.

How I got that £20k is as follows

(*1600* x 2.5) + 16000 

4000 + 16000

= 20 000

The _*1600 *_ is the difference between a £17000 p.a. job and the £18600 p.a. benchmark.

The 2.5 is the length (in years) of each of the 2 visas required prior to applying for Indefinite Leave to Remain visa (the visa required in order to apply for citizenship).

The 16000 is the benchmark above which the average Briton no longer has access to public funds. Since the your partner cannot access public funds, the UKBA wants to be sure that you can support the both of you, so you need to have the funds available in the bank.

Good luck to you!


----------



## christopherpdavey (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## ubee2424 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need your help to reapply for a visa fiance my fiance has a 0 hours contract but has a gross salary each month

taxable pay 2217.98 oct / 3135.80nov/2180.33dic/2783.90en/1758.30fb/1765.32marz
gross
These values ​​are tax gross pay and net pay in three months are low

two questions
0 hours contract affect my visa
only look at the gross wage

please help me


----------

